# Money transfer between accounts in different banks



## Grus (14 Jan 2008)

Hi All,

I recently opened a fixed term deposit account in Anglo Irish Bank and said I would transfer money from my AIB current account. Once I got the sort code and account number from Anglo, I went into my AIB branch and asked them to transfer money from my current account to the new Anglo account. AIB said this would not be possible and that I must get a bank draft made out to Anglo. Is it normal for different banks not to allow electronic money transfers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perplexed (14 Jan 2008)

You can set up a Standing Order if you want to make regular payments to another bank but one off's are not possible unless you have a pre-printed lodgement docket for the a/c you want to lodge to. I can only speak for BOI  where  same day electronic money transfers can be done but only for amounts over €25k & they're also expensive (approx €25) so your easiest option is the draft as recommended.


----------



## Sunny (14 Jan 2008)

Surely if you can do a standing order, you can do one off payments???? Or why not set up a standing order and cancel it after the first payment of the lum sum. Sounds silly to me


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

I do transfers between different accounts with different institutions using different online banking systems and have never had a problem (other than usually having to call telephone banking to get them to set up the external account first). I have never used _AIB _though.


----------



## Grus (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the views. I'm getting online banking shortly (should of done it years ago!) so hopefully it will make things easier in the future.


----------



## GeneralZod (14 Jan 2008)

I've made one off payments on-line from AIB to bank accounts in other banks using sort code/account number/payee name. Perhaps by not possible they meant they couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Perplexed (14 Jan 2008)

Just to clarify. I meant you cannot walk into a bank branch & do these transfers, which is what the OP was asking.  Online is a totally different matter.


----------



## putsch (14 Jan 2008)

I've been trying to get a simple way to transfer varying amounts (so stanidng order won't work) from mum's BOI account to sibling's AIB account. Have been told it can only be done if I have the pre printed lodgment slip for the AIB account. I got this today and the transfer went through ok.


----------



## kunzlo (5 Oct 2009)

for a showcase like this you can try to find the bank code (clearing code) for every bank on


----------

